# Prey question



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

A ground hog must of teased him once....lol


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

And of course he's going after the nastiest prey animal possible... 

Our dogs once cornered a woodchuck on our property, and I think the reason why they were so FASCINATED by it was because it was hissing and growling at them.


----------



## luvbuzz (Oct 27, 2010)

I know...I worry he will get bit. His recall is good but he is very focused with those groundhogs. I just can't figure out why he only chases this animal.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I have no idea, but I have to admit to chuckling about it. Dogs do the darndest things!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I blame this thread for jinxing us.  

There is a woodchuck that has taken up residence in the rocky wall behind my garden (I have no clue how such a fat animal could slither up into such a small hole!). 

Jack has been obsessed with the rocky wall for the past few weeks, including destroying my irises by digging at the wall right there. 

I assumed it was chipmunks and shrugged it off. 

Got home from a walk today and let Jacks offleash while I dragged myself up the driveway. He ran ahead and went all the way outback to the garden. And then I heard him barking. Jacks who never barks. 

I go back there and he's playing with a woodchuck. I think it was one of the young half grown ones who I've seen posing prairie dog style in the fieldy area just on the other side of our property line. 

The woodchuck was hissing, chattering its teeth, jumping AT Jacks (like they can jump?!). And it only ducked back into the rocks when my brother and I went out there to see what Jacks was barking at.  

Of course now that Jacks knows there is a mutant cat out in the garden he's going to be more obsessed than ever. 

I now know what ate all my petunias. >.<


----------

